# ACTHC America's Fave Trail Horse - who's going?



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm taking my rescue ridge (he's an OTArab rescued from the slaughter line at new holland a few years ago) to help raise awareness on horse rescues and because he just loves trails and tricks and silly stuff and is a ham haha. and it sounds like fun.

currently we go camping 2x a year to lake george/lake luzerne ny together with friends of ours and ride all week long through the adirondaks. we're practicing some of the maneuvers such as the barrel with the pole between it and backing up in a lane, etc. to get ready. i don't expect to be a finalist but i do think it will be a ton of fun and i'm really looking forward to it!

is anyone else going? what areas are you guys in??? hope to meet some of you!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I live less than 3 hours away from Lake George...but thats too long of a way to trailer haha. But you'll definitely have tons of fun, there's some beautiful trails up here in the Adirondacks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish, but that would be an awfully long trailer ride for me and my guys LOL.

Good luck!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

the auditions for the ACTHA are all over the country. i was just saying that we currently (me and my trail horse) go camping a few times a year in lk george so we're used to it lol.

it's about a 2.5-3h trailer ride so not bad at all for us to go camping. i want to move there in the next year though!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

is anyone in here ACTHA members?!??!


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

I just joined ACTHA. My first ride is in April. I wont be auditioning, don't have the time! Wish you all the luck!


----------

